# Mash tun build.



## simo hart (22/7/15)

Gday guys, 

Im in the process of building a mash system out os ss 34l pots and a gas burner. I am wondering where to place the thermowell (below the false bottom, in the grain bed or above the grain bed?) to get the most accurate reading of the temp?
Also how far from the bottom of the pot i should put the bulkhead and tap?
Any help would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## 5150 (22/7/15)

G'day Simo,

Personally I have my thermowell in the mash about 12cm up from the base of the pot, you definitely don't want it sitting above the grain bed as this will not give you a useful reading, it'll just be the air temp.
In regards to the bulkhead that all depends on the type of pickup you are using with your false bottom. If I was to redo mine, I'd probably go for a bottom drain.

Cheers.


----------



## Sainter1775 (22/7/15)

I have my thermowell 2/3 the way up a 50L keggly and then a mash master temp dial about 1/3 from the bottom. I find it nice for visual check and the obvious brewery bling. I'm curious though on how you would drain from the bottom given the standard 12ich false bottom comes with a hole already predrilled.....I guess answer is easy... just wondering as I have though of doing this myself


----------



## 5150 (23/7/15)

Sainter1775 said:


> I have my thermowell 2/3 the way up a 50L keggly and then a mash master temp dial about 1/3 from the bottom. I find it nice for visual check and the obvious brewery bling. I'm curious though on how you would drain from the bottom given the standard 12ich false bottom comes with a hole already predrilled.....I guess answer is easy... just wondering as I have though of doing this myself


You could plug the predrilled hole, but I made my own false bottom from a sheet of stainless.


----------



## simo hart (25/7/15)

Sorry about the late reply but thanks for the help and information iv got my holes drilled. Cheers


----------



## Ditchnbeer (25/7/15)

I just went from small false bottom with pickup tube, to a false bottom that covers the whole bottom.
Bought a 40cm falsey and trimmed it to size with snips. Drilled hole in bottom so I drain straight down.
My probe is 100mm from bottom but don't refer to it much due to HERMS now.


----------



## razz (26/7/15)

Ditchnbeer said:


> I just went from small false bottom with pickup tube, to a false bottom that covers the whole bottom.
> Bought a 40cm falsey and trimmed it to size with snips. Drilled hole in bottom so I drain straight down.
> My probe is 100mm from bottom but don't refer to it much due to HERMS now.


What is supporting the falsey from below DnB? SS thread or similar?


----------

